
The First Modern Pandemic - tosh
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Health/Innovation-for-COVID
======
samizdis
Of the four previous postings of this link, only one generated more than a
dozen comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22965077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22965077)

Here are the submissions for the week:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastWeek&page=0&prefix=fal...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastWeek&page=0&prefix=false&query=gatesnotes.com&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

Edited to add: I'd expected far more discussions, so am mildly puzzled.

